# ALL SKYLINES WANTED- FAST NO NONSENSE SALE- R32/33/34 GTR R34 GTT - NISSAN R35 GTR



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are looking to sell your car and want a quick no nonsense sale , then please drop me a PM. 

We will consider all cars, from Pristine Show cars to cars needing work.

Payment is made by bank transfer and normally cars can be collected within 24 hours.


----------

